# sps-programme bei ebay



## Markus (21 November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Simatic-S7-Sieme...1107116QQihZ006QQcategoryZ78704QQcmdZViewItem

also ich habe den kram jetzt mal gekauft, 10 euronen ist mir der spass wert. mal gespannt was mich da erwartet...

ich werde berichten...


http://cgi.ebay.de/Simatic-S7-Sieme...0181107116QQihZ006QQcategoryZ78704QQcmdZViewI


----------



## zotos (21 November 2007)

Wenn man sich seine Bewertungen anschaut scheint er das ja schon recht häufig verkauft zu haben.


----------



## himbeergeist (21 November 2007)

klingt nicht schlecht nur der Satz "Für die Funktionalität der Inhalte wird nicht garantiert, jede Haftung wird ausgeschlossen !" stört mich da etwas.

Frank


----------



## IBN-Service (21 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man sich seine Bewertungen anschaut scheint er das ja schon recht häufig verkauft zu haben.



Da gilt für mich immer noch:

Es gibt Lügen, dreiste Lügen und Bewertungen bei Ebay.... :twisted:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man sich seine Bewertungen anschaut scheint er das ja schon recht häufig verkauft zu haben.



Mmh, er verkauft die im Arbeitgeber- oder Kundenauftrag 
entwickelten Programme als Privatanbieter ... 



himbeergeist schrieb:


> klingt nicht schlecht nur der Satz "... jede Haftung wird ausgeschlossen !" stört mich da etwas.
> Frank



Finde ich OK, denn ein unbedingter Haftungsausschluss 
ist in aller Regel unwirksam. :-D


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich werde berichten...



Da sind wir mal gespannt ... ;-)


----------



## zotos (21 November 2007)

Der schreib da was von Programmieren und auf dem Bildchen ist eindeutig KOP zusehen. Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein.


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 November 2007)

hallo,
geht das schon wieder los mit kop? schlimmer find ich awl ohne kommentare, auch in awl kann man sich schön ein hinschmieren.
aber warten wir ab, ich denke da kommt ein verriss.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 November 2007)

jawohl, man braucht nicht jeden Befehl in AWL kommentieren:

L #P_Verzug_bis_Fehler  // Lade Verzugszeitparameter

ist nicht kommentarwürdig.


U #RM_LT_V_Z  // Rückmeldung linker Tank Ventil zu

allerdings schon!


*zünd* *explodier*


----------



## plc_tippser (21 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> jawohl, man braucht nicht jeden Befehl in AWL kommentieren:
> 
> L #P_Verzug_bis_Fehler // Lade Verzugszeitparameter  *das ist eigentlich ein Zeiger*
> 
> ...


 
Gruß mit Lückenfüller, pt


----------



## plc_tippser (22 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo tippser,
> 
> das sind ja gewagte Thesen, die du da aufstellst....
> 
> ...


 
Hei, nichs Thesen. Gut, eigentlich kleines "p_" für Zeigervar.

pt


----------



## Werner54 (23 November 2007)

*Jeden Morgen erwacht ein Dummer...*



zotos schrieb:


> Der schreib da was von Programmieren und auf dem Bildchen ist eindeutig KOP zusehen. Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein.


Hallo,
... man muss ihn nur finden. Die armen Kerle, die so ein Zeugs kaufen, kennen dieses Forum nicht und können deshalb auch nicht wissen, wo es Programmierschnipsel und Beispielprogramme für Umsonst gibt. Jedenfalls kann man offenbar richtig Umsatz mit den ahnungslosen Berufsanfängern machen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> ... kann man offenbar richtig Umsatz mit den ahnungslosen Berufsanfängern machen!



Ja, Markus, erkennst Du dich wieder? :shock: 

Das Schöne bei dem Geschäfts ist doch, dass sich wegen 
der zehn EUR keiner wirklich aufregt.

Der Verkäufer sucht ja wohl neue Kunden für seine
Projektierungsdienstleistung. Du lässt also bei ihm
etwas für gutes Geld machen, dass er dann hinter-
her mit der Gießkanne verteilt.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Gruß mit Lückenfüller, pt


 
ich habs mir ja gedacht: es ist doch kommentarwürdig, was ich so schreib.

erstens schreib ich nur FB, und das ausschließlich AWL.

dann habe ich für mich persönlich folgende Systematik für die Lokaldaten entwickelt:

#I_xxx ist ein Eingangswert des FB, Input.
#Q_xxx ist ein Ausgangswert, Q steht für ich weiß nicht spontan, was, aber eben Ausgang.
#V_xxx ist ein variabler Wert, der sich zur Laufzeit ständig verändert.
 #P_xxx  ist ein Parameter, der sich maschinenabhängig oder produktionsabhängig ändert, ansonsten aber eine Konstante darstellt.
#T_xxx ist schließlich der Ersatz für die heißgeliebten S5-Schmiermerker.

und dann gibt es noch "DI_xxx", "AI_xxx", #Befehl_xxx, ... etc.

Ich hab ja schon mal mit mir gerungen, ob ich nicht auch den Datentyp in meine Symbole mitreinverschlüsseln will - aber dann hab ich gesagt: das geht meist relativ zweifelsfrei aus dem Kontext hervor.


EDIT und PS: ich wart ja jetzt auch schon eine Weile auf den Verriss, was ne 10EUR-Softwareschulung wert ist ...:twisted:


----------



## Markus (23 November 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... man muss ihn nur finden. Die armen Kerle, die so ein Zeugs kaufen, kennen dieses Forum nicht und können deshalb auch nicht wissen, wo es Programmierschnipsel und Beispielprogramme für Umsonst gibt. Jedenfalls kann man offenbar richtig Umsatz mit den ahnungslosen Berufsanfängern machen!


 
richtig pervers sind diejenigen die die frei verfügbaren schulungsunterlagen von siemens bei ebay verkauen.

für die wünsch ich mir dann immer das sich die nächsten 20 jahre mindestens 5 siemensanwälte unuterbrochen um die kümmern...


----------



## Markus (25 November 2007)

so, habe heute zwei mails mit jeweils 3 projekten bekommen.

habe gerade ein projekt schnell überflogen, und es ist garnichtmal so grausam wie erwartet - einige dinge gefallen mir recht gut.

awl, scl, kop und fup wurde alles verwendet.
merker sind auch viele drin...

die stukturierung ist gut, kommentare sind ausreichend und verständlich.

einige dinge sind aber recht aufwendig und aufgeblasen gepaart mit fup ergeben sich dadurch codestellen wo man wegen der initialisierung von ein paar bits viel scrollen muss.


erster eindruck:
ich würde einiges anders machen, und manches besser - bin ja auch der beste  aber ich würde nicht stundenlang fluchend vor der anlage sitzen, fluchen und den senf dann neu schreiben, sondern ich käme mit dem programm recht gut zurecht.

schau mir demnächst mal den rest an.


----------



## IBN-Service (25 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> bin ja auch der beste



Must nicht alles glauben, was deine Mutter dir sagt...  


.


----------



## MatMer (26 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Must nicht alles glauben, was deine Mutter dir sagt...
> 
> 
> .



das hat ihm nicht seine mutter gesagt, sondern das wurde hier im Forum in einem anderen Thread einstimmig beschlossen, das der grausame Admin der Beste ist, Ende der Diskussion...

wenn dir das Argument nicht reicht, folgt jetzt ein schlagkräftigeres:

ISSO!!!!


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Must nicht alles glauben, was deine Mutter dir sagt...
> 
> 
> .



Bist Du neidisch? 

Ich meine jetzt nicht auf die Fähigkeiten von Markus. Sondern das seine Mama an ihren Sohn glaubt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2007)

... was mich nur wundert ist das ein Projekt in dem FUP/KOP verwendet wird nicht gnadenlos verrissen wird  

Wird da jemand altersmilde ????????


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 November 2007)

hallo,
ich bin auch enttäuscht, ich hatte auch auf gnadenlosen verriss gesetzt.


----------



## Markus (26 November 2007)

ich habe doch geschrieben dass mir das nicht gefällt.
wenn ich meine waren gedanken rauslasse wird hier doch eh wieder rumgeheult... - und so traut sich onkel lorenz wenigstens der diskussion mit dem DANKE button etwas beizusteuern...  

ich finde das zeug im großen und ganzen ganz nett, aber ich habe die bestätigung das ich besser bin - was will ich mehr?


----------



## Markus (26 November 2007)

...ach und übrigens:"MEINE MAMA HAT IMMER RECHT!"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...ach und übrigens:"MEINE MAMA HAT IMMER RECHT!"


 
Was mir in diesem Zusammenhang einfällt :

Mama von Markus :" Junge, warum trinkst du immer soviel?"

Markus:" Weil ich es kann!!!!"


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> richtig pervers sind diejenigen die die frei verfügbaren schulungsunterlagen von siemens bei ebay verkauen.
> 
> für die wünsch ich mir dann immer das sich die nächsten 20 jahre mindestens 5 siemensanwälte unuterbrochen um die kümmern...


 
Nein du bist Pervers 
Die Siemens Anwalte wünsch ich keinen *fg*
Mich würd mal interessieren wieviel Juristen bei Siemens Weltweit arbeiten.


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Must nicht alles glauben, was deine Mutter dir sagt...
> 
> 
> .


 
Ich würd ma wünschen alle Mädels würden das immer zu mir sagen 
Du bist der Beste *fg*


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (27 November 2007)

*Man muss nur fest daran glauben*



maxi schrieb:


> Ich würd ma wünschen alle Mädels würden das immer zu mir sagen
> Du bist der Beste *fg*


 
Worin oder wobei ?
Beim Pizza backen , beim E-Bay SPS-Programme verkaufen oder bei der Benutzung der Rechtschreibüberprüfung .....


----------



## Tobi P. (27 November 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> wenn dir das Argument nicht reicht, folgt jetzt ein schlagkräftigeres:




Bei Bedarf hätte ich noch das 10kg-Argument mit Hickoryschaft aus der Werkstatt anzubieten  


Gruß Tobi


----------

